# 2005 Roubaix Pro value



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Does anyone care to venture a guess of the value for the following set-up?
Nearly mint condition - less than 1,000 miles.

- 2005 Specialized Roubaix Pro, fork and seatpost (56cm)
- Dura Ace 10sp cranks (175mm), shifter, rear derailleur
- Ultegra 10sp brakes, front derailleur, chain
- 3T Zepp stem (12cm)
- Ritchey Classic Bend bars (26mm), black Cinelli tape
- Fizik Aliante carbon railed saddle
- Wheels: Kysrium SSC (all black)
- Tacx Tao cages
- Cassette: DA 12-13 or Ultegra 12-25

Photo shows previous post, saddle and cages


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

New $2900 (those are not SL wheels, are they?). Lightly used, $1400.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

53T said:


> New $2900 (those are not SL wheels, are they?). Lightly used, $1400.


A new Roubaix Pro Dura Ace is $4,400. Mine has a little Ultegra (DA for the important stuff) and less up-to-date wheels; otherwise, stock DA.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Not sure if it's relevant but for mt bikes it seems like 50% after the first year is gone in depreciation. After that it seems like 15-20% per year.

BTW, beautiful bike. It would make a stunning addition to my 04 Roubaix.  

Lou.


----------

